
Power Bracelet from Google. Weirdest corporate gift ever  - dirtyaura
http://sulka.net/2011/10/weirdest-corporate-gift-ever/
======
JonnieCache
I was really expecting some sort of awesome Zelda memorabilia but instead I
was greeted with some insipid pseudoscience.

Their little instructions are a fairly simple application of the ideomotor
effect combined with that other effect which I can't remember the name of
where you push against something for ages and when you remove the thing you
muscles move involuntarily. Probably some nice ordering bias in there too.

How on earth does this fly at google?

~~~
bradleyland
> How on earth does this fly at google?

Given the ridiculousness of it, I'd assume it's a joke. A failed one,
apparently, but a joke none the less.

